# touring spain any advice



## 114844 (Jul 27, 2008)

we are going to spain for a month in may and have never driven there before i. we hear lot of stories about the the roads and regulations.
also we would appreciate any general info on how to make the best of our time .places to visit and to avoid .camp sights etc .finaly is it adviseable to 'Wld camp ' or will we end up locked in a spanish clink for the rest of atturnity...ha ha .thanks sel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't advise on Spain, but I do suggest you would get better results if you didn't post in "*France *Touring"!! 8O :roll:

No problem - I'll move it for you.  

Dave


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's my top 20 but not necessarily exaustive
1 Log Book;Mot.Insurance,Driving licence both parts original invoice if available must be originals passport of course
2 2 Red triangles
3 Spare pair specs if you need them for driving
4 Spare Bulbs and tools to change
5 Speed limits on main roads 100 duel and motorway 120 but less for Motorhome (Autocaravana) 80 and 100 I think kph not mph
6 Limits subject to local signing be careful on single carriageway roads speed limit may drop as you approach junction 80 60 even 40 this is where the Garda wait to catch you.
7 No mobile phone whilst driving
8 Garda seldom give warning just instant fines they will take you to a cash machine if necessary
9 Don't use gasol B only A or super.
10 You are supposed to have a spare wheel in Spain
11 Seat belt on at all times
12 Traffic laws apply on on private land
13 Drink drive is a no no limit less than UK
14 High Viz jackets for each person in the vehicle must be worn before stepping foot on the road keep them handy,should be to EU standard.
15 Make sure you have breakdown cover cars are by law to be cleared from carriageway in less than 1 hour (in theory)
16 Lights on in tunnels max 80kph
17 Expect the un expected Spainish drivers can be erratic.
18 If your vehicle needs a service wait until you get to Spain main dealer costs from 33/40 euros an hour less than half UK price
19 Look for Eroski hypermarkets diesel A about 80cents litre
20 Look for menu del dia 3 course lunch 7 to 10 euros often with wine

Well there's a few tips to start but please don't be put off it's all fairly obvious in 4 years I have only been stopped once for a spot check.
Keep to the law and you will have no problem


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Excellent advice from the previous post. You can wild camp here but its mainly done in the winter. EG I just took the dog for a walk and called in to La Marina where up to 100 MH's would wild camp in the winter. Today there were 2 and both Spanish who were possibly not staying overnight. So it would be impossible for me to even park the MH. I did not stop with the car. However get the Vicarious books aires in Spain & Portugal and use the Spanish aires. On the Costas and sometimes with a short drive inland you have Peniscols,Morella , Jalance, Alfaz de Pi, IBI, and down south Carnegre. They are all in there. Look for my previous posting on this and you can print photos of them and get the co-ordinates to use in Tom Tom. Wild camping in summer is still possible but you will have to be selective. I think Santa Pola, La Azohia, Canada, Agua Amarg are still fine and I can give you others in between just get in touch


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

will pm when I get home on 25th great place

Ca


----------

